
Show HN: Send digital gift cards within email clients - bjpless
https://www.giftrocket.com/rewards/send-gift-card-by-email
======
bjpless
Our support and sales teams have been using this email relay tool to nice
effect. We send gifts to our prospects and users within Streak and Desk to
demo the product or win back customers.

